# Sony VPL-HW50ES Picture Mode



## jimmy_chee (May 11, 2012)

The best default picture mode for Sony VPL-HW50ES is Cinema Film 2. Attach is the measurement:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not bad out of the box. Did you calibrate it yet then?


----------



## jimmy_chee (May 11, 2012)

I got a further improvement after select Gamma 2.4 and BT.709 Color Space and other as default for 2D Source. The average gamma at 2.21 and average error deltaE for CIE is 2.2. Quick impressive.


----------

